# france



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all.

Going to france for the weekend,end of august.Never been abroad in mh before.I am after some advice what do i need to take,both document and spares wise,and also a suggestion where to stop,i want to be no more than 50miles form calias,but somewhere walkable to a pub/restaurants,town etc.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Karl


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

kbsserv said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Going to france for the weekend,end of august.Never been abroad in mh before.I am after some advice what do i need to take,both document and spares wise,and also a suggestion where to stop,i want to be no more than 50miles form calias,but somewhere walkable to a pub/restaurants,town etc.
> 
> ...


Try this site Karl
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
Rob


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Not France but only up the road from Calais.

Bruges

http://www.brugge.be/internet/en/index.htm


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Try Le Touquet, it is lovely.
Only 50 min. drive South of Calais and the campsite we always stay on is called Caravanning Stoneham.
The tourist website for Le Touquet is http://www.letouquet.com/index_en.aspx
You'll find the campsite under the hotel accomodation. It is about a 10 min. walk into the village.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Couldn't agree more  That site looks the buisness and the whole area is great. H


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Documents*

Karl,
Take with you.....

1) ALL relevant documents for your van...insurance, V5, MOT (if applicable)

2) 2 Warning triangles & luminous safety jacket...If you have to leave your vehicle at the side of the road, this must be worn....TIP....lots of people leave them draped over the back of the seat whilst driving, as an aide-memoir.A normal selection of bulbs is also legal requirement, I think

3) Lots of dosh...or a card for withdrawing cash from an ATM (can work out expensive!)

4)..OH Yes...Passport !!...happy motoring...... Jenny


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

KBSSERV, Don't forget headlamp deflectors! 
This site is great for anyone wanting info on driving abroad http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/ 
outlines the legal requirements of each country.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a list Karl

THE LIST
To be definitive, a list must be subjective. Where this one isn’t, use the blanks to fill in your own specific requirements. Then, tick the relevant spaces and nothing will be forgotten.

Passport(s)
European Health Insurance Card(s)
(EHIC)
Camping Card International (CCI)
Pet_passport(s)
Ferry tickets (Outbound &
homebound)
Vehicle insurance certificate
Personal health/travel insurance
certificate
Campsite(s) reservation information
Detailed itinerary including
campsite directions
Campsite addresses, phone
numbers, email addresses
Relevant club membership card(s)
Driving licence(s)
SatNav Software Maps
Paper maps
Phrase book
Vehicle Registration Certificate V5C
Vehicle MOT Certificate
(if applicable)
Personal

Wallet/purse
Debit/credit cards
Travellers cheques
Cash (inc. Euros)
NHS medical card(s)
Prescription medication
Favoured over-the-counter
medication
Spectacles
Spare spectacles
Contact lenses, solution, etc
Favoured shampoo, toothpaste, etc.
Travel sickness medication
Mobile_phone_and_charger
Camera
Address book
Item
Fire_extinguisher
First aid kit
Spare bulbs, fuses
Headlamp beam benders
Vehicle jack/wheel brace
GB plate (if necessary)
Warning triangle
Reflective waistcoat
Tow rope
Tool kit
Swiss Army Knife
Spare key
Snow chains/grips (if going
Site cable
Polarity tester
Reverse polarity and 2 pin
Camping Gaz adaptor
LPG cylinder spanner
Fresh water filler hose
Cab door strap
Vehicle and conversion handbooks
Sundry

Laptop computer
PDA
Electric toothbrush
Hairdryer
Electric razor
Torch/lantern
NiCad/Lion battery chargers
Kitchen equipment
Toiletries
Bedding
Towels
Dressing gown(s)/slippers
Clothing
Shoes/footwear
Foul weather gear/umbrella
Scarves/gloves
Chemical WC compounds
Playing cards/games
Books/CDs/DVDs
Petfood/bowls/bedd i ng
Universal ‘flat’ basin plug

Hopes there enough room for yourselves as well
Rob


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
Rob[/quote]

Does anyone know if this place is accessible for a 34ft RV ?
Thier web site states that there is a vet close by so it would be very handy for us.

Ta


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is certainly accessible. However, from memory not many of the pitches would be suitable, so best to email/phone ahead. PM Gillian.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

kbsserv said:


> Hi all...................i want to be no more than 50miles form calias,but somewhere walkable to a pub/restaurants,town etc.
> 
> Karl





rebbyvid said:


> Try this site Karl
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
> Rob


Karl

This is a great little site which Rob has recommended but I would suggest not the one for you on this occasion.
Although there is a bar/restaurant about 800m from the campsite you would have to use your transport to get anywhere else.

If you do visit in the future, and I would thoroughly recommend it, then make it in the next 12 months or so as the site owner is retiring and next year will be his last.
He's a great character and I'll miss him!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Carl,

Sat on ferry on day trip to Saint Omer. Great place & good for all shops & restaurants. MHF has been here, someone will tell you where soon.

Auchan great for everything!

Regard

Chris
ps in car not MH


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Blimey Rob, that's quite a list you have there!

I'd add, photocopies of important documents to be stored separately from the "real thing".

The V5 and the MOT certificate are legal requirements in France, you have to carry them with you! I'd suggest keeping the photocopies in a "fairly obvious place" and the originals somewhere more discrete. Just in case ...


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

vanessa7 said:


> Blimey Rob, that's quite a list you have there!
> 
> I'd add, photocopies of important documents to be stored separately from the "real thing".
> 
> The V5 and the MOT certificate are legal requirements in France, you have to carry them with you! I'd suggest keeping the photocopies in a "fairly obvious place" and the originals somewhere more discrete. Just in case ...


Its a list i had on computor from Yahoo i think Vanessa but i as you say took photocopies of all docs just in case.
Rob


----------

